# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Bãi biển Cửa Đại - Hội An

## thietht

Bãi biển Cửa Đại là bãi tắm lý tưởng, rộng vài chục ha với dãi cát trắng mịn, nước trong xanh, sóng nhỏ và luôn tràn ngập ánh sáng mặt trời.
Cửa Đại nằm cách đô thị cổ Hội An 5km về phía đông theo đường 608 nối dài. Đây là một bãi tắm lý tưởng, rộng khoảng vài chục héc ta với dải cát trắng mịn, nước trong xanh, sóng nhỏ và luôn được mặt trời chiếu sáng. Cửa Đại là nơi thích hợp để xây dựng khu du lịch với nhiều loại hình vui chơi giải trí hẫp dẫn: tắm biển, thể thao nước, nghỉ dưỡng.


Sau những ngày chìm đắm trong khung cảnh thơ mộng và những đêm dạo chơi dưới ánh sáng huyền ảo muôn màu của những cây đèn lồng ở phố cổ Hội An, thêm 4 km nữa, du khách đến với Cửa Đại, một bãi biển đẹp nhất ở Quảng Nam với những bãi cát dài xa tít, những ngọn sóng xô nhẹ
cuốn mọi thứ ra xa trong nắng chiều óng ả. Một vẻ đẹp đến mê hồn!

Cửa Đại nổi bật bởi những khu nhà lộng lẫy, những khu resort mới xây tiện nghi và hiện đại, bao quanh là những khóm hoa rực rỡ sắc màu và toả hương thơm ngát. Những loài hoa dại nhỏ bé giản dị, khiêm tốn bên đường rập rờn những cánh bướm hay những cành phong lan kiêu kì đài các đẫm sương đêm. Những rặng liễu xoã mình xuống cát hay những hàng tre xanh vút trên trời cao tô màu trong nắng. Chút thơ mộng đó làm cho du khách thêm xao xuyến với cảnh đẹp nơi đây. 


Cửa Đại mang vẻ đẹp "trẻ trung và sống động" nên mới chớm hè đã đông nghìn ngịt người, trẻ con, người lớn, khuôn mặt thật tươi tỉnh, khoan khoái. Tất cả đều thoả sức nô đùa và tràn ngập trong những niềm vui.Không khí ở Cửa Đại rất trong lành và dịu nhẹ, tạo cảm giác thư thái, an nhàn cho du khách. Có rất nhiều hình thức giải trí lôi cuốn ở Cửa Đại và chắc chắn có một cái gì đó thật đặc biệt dành cho mỗi người.

Khi bình minh lên, từ những khu nhà nghỉ, du khách có thể mở cửa sổ có ban công hướng ra biển để đón bình minh lên. Ngoài khơi xa kia mặt trời đang nhởn nhơ cùng với mây với gió, thấp thoáng ngoài xa những cánh buồm nhỏ đi tìm những luồng cá mới, báo hiệu một ngày mới tươi đẹp tràn về. 


Buổi chiều là thời gian tốt nhất để du khách đắm mình trong làn nước biển xanh trong mát lạnh. Những con sóng vỗ nhẹ vào người tạo cảm giác thích thú, dễ chịu vô cùng. Những bãi cát trải dài lấp lánh dưới ánh nắng chói chang và cùng làn gió mang vị mặn của biển khiến người ta cảm thấy tâm hồn tươi mát hơn, và thoải má hơn.

Du khách cũng có thể nằm hàng giờ trên cát, lắng nghe tiếng gió biển vi vu, tiếng sóng vỗ rì rào bên tai hay là nô đùa cùng mọi người, chơi những môn thể thao yêu thích và tạo cho mình một khoảng trời riêng bên những hình vẽ, những toà tháp bằng cát để rồi sóng biển vỗ vào lại tan ra.

Cửa Đại là nơi sông Thu Bồn đổ ra biển nên ở đây có rất nhiều cá. Một trong những điểm thích thú nhất thu hút du khách du lịch chính loại hình câu cá, săn những loài cá săn mồi như cá Hanh, Hanh Lươm, Hồng Vực... Du khách có thể câu ngay gần bờ hoặc cũng có thể thuê một chiếc mủng nhỏ lênh đênh trên biển giữa sóng trời mênh mông.Với những nét riêng của mình, Cửa Đại để lại trong lòng du khách một cảm giác khó quên khi rời nơi đây.        



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn biển ở đây thoáng đãng sạch sẽ quá
Nghỉ ngơi ở đây thì thật tuyệt

----------


## Mituot

cát trắng mịn, nước trong xanh, sóng nhỏ và luôn tràn ngập ánh sáng mặt trời  :love struck: 
Thích quá

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đi dạo trên bãi biển thì đúng là tuyệt vời hehe

----------


## pigcute

Biển ở đây nhìn sạch thật  :cuoi1: 
hi vọng du lịch biển Hội An phát triển

----------


## congtydulich

bữa ra hội an mà wen di biển :Poke:

----------


## Woona

Nhìn yến tĩnh và thoáng đãng
Đúng là ko gian tuyệt vời để nghỉ ngơi

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nhắc đến Hội An người ta chưa nhắc đến biên lắm nên chắc chưa pt du lịch biển

----------


## khoan_gieng

Hội An nhìn có vẻ thanh bình 
Muốn vào huế, HA chơi quá

----------


## dung89

Bãi biển đẹp mà còn rất sạch

----------

